# 1936 Elgin Robin



## dougfisk (Apr 19, 2014)

I always considered the fenders and light the weakest aesthetic elements on an Elgin Robin.  I was happy to find a Robin missing the front fender and light... (no doubt it now occupies a cobbled together Bluebird).  This left me free to remedy the shortcoming as I saw it.  I am directionless this weekend, so here I am trying out a couple options


----------



## OldRider (Apr 19, 2014)

Never mind the Elgin, I'm looking at the red sportster buried under the boxes  What exactly is that?


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 19, 2014)

OldRider said:


> Never mind the Elgin, I'm looking at the red sportster buried under the boxes  What exactly is that?




1956 Corvette


----------



## 41rollfast (Apr 19, 2014)

*Cool*

Second option almost looks like it was ment to be. 
Nice bike!! Good luck with the parts hunt


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the tank. +1 on the second set up.


----------



## twomorestrokes (Apr 20, 2014)

#2.

Haha. I said #2.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Apr 20, 2014)

*"I am directionless this weekend"*

Well that's nothing a few cans of vitimin _B_ won't cure  ...












O.K., maybe a few more 

pap
.


----------

